
I need some advise about honesty - dirty-ex-smoker
I live in a state where recreational marijuana is legal and I have just graduated from college with a degree in computer science.<p>While I was completing my degree I used marijuana to relax and and help with my anxiety. I quit for good at the end of the term. My thinking was that it would take me a month or two to find a job in the field, and that there was going to be enough time for any evidence to leave my system. To my surprise I was given an offer in less than a week.<p>I&#x27;m truly excited about the company, the work they do, and the people that I will be working with. During the pre-interview contact with the manager I got a really good vibe and we seemed to hit it off. When I went to the office for and interview I got along great with everyone and it just felt right being there.<p>They made a great offer, but now I&#x27;m terrified because I will need to submit to a drug screen that I will not pass. I will not cheat the screen because I feel like that is unethical, but I don&#x27;t know how to handle this situation. I want to be up-front and honest about my past use and the fact the I quit for good after I graduated, but I&#x27;m scared that the offer will be reneged.<p>How should I handle this situation? Should I come clean about my past use? Should I take the test, not say anything and wait to see what happens? Thank you in advance for any advice the community here might have.
======
codeonfire
What company is doing anything interesting that drug tests? If you tell anyone
at the company that you have in the past or do now do drugs or try to stall
you won't get the job. Second, who cares if they reneg on the job? There are
literally tens of thousands of companies at which to work. Every single
company on the face of the planet wants CS people. The only course of action
if you want the job is don't say anything and just do the test. Otherwise
don't waste your time or theirs.

------
lgieron
> I will not cheat the screen because I feel like that is unethical

Is it ethical for them to require your pee so that they can assess your
performance based on it? What's next, full medical checkup? Installing a
camera in your appartment to see if you're getting enough sleep (instead of
say binging on video games during the night)?

~~~
wallace_f
Could you imagine the uproar it would bring if Google announced tomorrow that
they would be testing people for alcohol consumption?

The fact that marijuana is considered unethical/immoral, and to be a Drug,
while alcohol is not, is entirely arbitrary.

Furthermore, as others have said, maybe the unethical issue at hand is
actually the fact that your employer is requesting to collect information
about you about what you do with your own personal free time.

------
probinso
Ask for a change of start date. It is not their business what you do with your
personal life. All you have to say is you had something personal come up and
you need to move your stuff out by a month.

You run the risk of them rejecting you, but otherwise it seems the company
policies will have rejected you anyways. Most companies are willing to wait
for an employee they've already agreed to.

Also it is very possible that they're looking for things other than marijuana.
You should find out what the type of test is.

------
Raed667
Cheat the test, drink lots of fluids (you'll find detailed information if you
google it).

There is no possible scenario where you tell these people that you're/were
smoking and then you land the job (or at least damage your reputation before
even starting there).

------
CyberFonic
Great question ! Couple of points:

If the job is in the same state as you went to college, then they shouldn't be
able to reject you because of a positive test for marijuana. They might be
more concerned about other drugs.

Unless you were a heavy user, you might be below detectable levels already.

My suggestion: Chill man! Delay taking the test if you can, but not too much.
Take the test. If you pass the test - then you were worried about nothing. If
you don't pass the test, then you have a nice easy chat with the manager you
had the good interview with. At that time explain as you did here, it was for
a reason and you have gone off it. Offer to do another test at the end of your
probation period to confirm that you've kept your promise.

------
anonjdgpogjsop
Go to the test while being high. Turn your bright red eyes to your
interviewer, and say : "I smoked the most I could ! Can't fail your test".

------
angersock
Take the test. If they deny based on it, try an appeal.

Don't stress out either way. :)

------
dmfdmf
Do a search on reddit (lots of pot smokers over there) on how long pot takes
to clear your system or if there is anything you can do to accelerate the
process. You might already be safe. If you are still in the detectable time
period accept the job but say you can't report till X date because you have
some personal matters to tend to where X is long enough to test negative. If
this is not feasible talk to your hiring manager (i.e. not HR) and explain
that you don't normally smoke pot but had a few puffs (and didn't inhale just
like a former President) during some recent graduation parties and that it is
legal in your state and maybe the test can be delayed or you can retake it in
a month if it comes up positive. If your manager has any company "juice" he
can get you past this hurdle. Ideally you want to test negative so its not in
your permanent record.

------
brudgers
Odds are that you are not the first person that's smoked weed and pissed in a
cup when applying. Odds are that they won't care if the job does not entail
high security clearances or operating heavy equipment or driving company
vehicles. I mean they're hiring recent college grads.

My random internet advice is assume "don't ask, don't tell" is in everyone's
interest. If the company asks, point out it is legal where you live.

Otherwise demonstrate discretion because that's more important to the company
than an occasional bonger.

Good luck.

------
Spoom
They are doing pre-employment drug screens because it gets them a break on
their corporate insurance rates.

I want to be clear here: _There is no way that you will get the offer if you
either tell them you 've recently used, or fail the test._ They almost
certainly don't have any leeway here because it's an all-or-nothing thing.

------
ericzawo
Recreational marijuana is legal in your state? That means getting a medicinal
marijuana card would not be all that hard. Do you have chronic migranes and
trouble sleeping? That's probably enough.

Drink 5-6L water a day (which you already should be doing, American!) and hope
for the best. If not, explain you medicate for sleep. I think you're fine.

~~~
davelnewton
Getting a medicinal marijuana card requires a prescription; whether or not
that's "hard" depends a lot on the doctor. Of course, if it's legal, it's not
_required_.

